# PHP 5.6: undefined function gzuncompress()



## Snurg (Sep 3, 2016)

On a 11-RC1 system I am trying to install some web forums software (FUDforum) and get a message about an undefined function gzuncompress().
Searching around in the web was little fruitful.
The error message sounds like if some php function is missing. Dunno why. Maybe not compiled-in, maybe I need to `pkg install -j` some non-default PHP extension?

Any idea?


----------



## julp (Sep 3, 2016)

Is archivers/php56-zlib installed? (`pkg info -x php56-zlib`)


----------



## abishai (Sep 3, 2016)

Snurg said:


> Any idea?


Usually, php software require dozen of extensions, emitting undefined function error. It is simple to determine from what extension function comes just search this function in php site. According your very link, it's clear that this one a zlib's one (PHP Manual Function > Reference > Compression and Archive Extensions > Zlib Zlib Functions). So, just search it in http://www.freshports.org/ and install.
To consolidate extensions, you may want to build lang/php56-extensions with options you need and rebuild with new config when you need to add something else.


----------



## Snurg (Sep 4, 2016)

julp 
Exactly that was missing! Thank you! 

abishai 
Thank you for the explanation! 
Good to know how to derive the matching package names. No need then for intensive searching.
Easy to just install with `pkg -j <jailname> php56-<extension name>`.


----------

